# Rocky Mountain Trial in Orchard CO ??



## pinefeathers (Jun 19, 2006)

I know this Trial just started today, but could anyone Please pass along any news if they hear anything!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

All I've heard from Brian is that it is a tight triple, with a long punch bird, heavy cover and flyer station is out of sight when dogs are sitting on line. He's guessing maybe 30% of the dogs have done the test with about 18 left to run. Sorry that's all I know for now.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qual Results:

1st - Max Morton with Sinner
2nd - Wayne Jensen with Angus
3rd - Paul Knutson with Romeo
4th - Lainee Munhollon with Bullet 
RJ - Paul Knutson with Shake
J - Bill Schradder with Abby

I did not stick around for the callbacks for the Open, sorry...

FOM


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

FOM,

If you see Ted, tell him hello for me. :lol:

And glad to see that the Friday entry deadline didn't stop bullet. :wink:


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey Lainee!!! Congrats!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*ATTAGIRL LAINEE!!! ATTABOY BUTTLET!!!*

Lainee and Bullet's first Q finish!!! It's a big deal!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO LAINEE AND BULLET!!!!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats Lainee!

fp


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Well alright Lainee and Bullet!!!!!!!!     

Can't begin to tell you how proud Briezy and I are of you and Bullet!!

Give him a big kiss from us!!

Andy


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Congrats to Max and Sinner, Wayne and Angus on their 1-2 finish in the Qual! These two handsome fellows (Angus and Sinner :lol: ) are littermates...
________
Rear-engine mercedes-benz history


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Lainee and Bullet!!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

what to go, Lainee! & Bullet! :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys! More impressive is Sinner and Angus, as pointed out they are littermates and Sinner is now GONE from the qual  he won the last two! Angus is knocking at the door, too. Great young dogs - watch out for them. BTW the litter has been repeated and well worth considering - I've seen these pups first hand and they are impressive!

I'm happy we finally finished one, but I also know it is only a 4th and we have lots of work still ahead of us - my feet are firmly planted on the ground and we are heading out to train right now! 

Bullet is a good dog, too bad he has me as his handler!  

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> More impressive is Sinner and Angus, as pointed out they are littermates and Sinner is now GONE from the qual  he won the last two! Angus is knocking at the door, too. Great young dogs - watch out for them. BTW the litter has been repeated and well worth considering - I've seen these pups first hand and they are impressive!


I think Prime is the stud to watch for!

SM


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATS Lainee & Bullet!  

Tony & Sheril


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Open Placements:

1st FC Two Step?s Cocky Little Dude ?Rooster? /Noga/Schrader
2nd ?? / ???/ Peterson
3rd FC Red Label True Grit ?Boone?/Widner/Schrader
4th Caprocks Cool Hand Luke ?Luke?/Smithwick/Schrader
RJ FC Knicks Buddy Boy ?Buddy?/McCool/Schrader


Don't know the dog/owner for the 2nd place dog or any of the Jams


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any idea how many got called back for the 2nd series of the Open?

FOM


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

*...*

I was told Bart took 2nd with Y Two Kate owned by Marcus Young, btw. she is a Stepper daughter 8)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*hey*

*Congratz Lainee and Bullet.

Great Job!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good job Lanie


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

21 got called back to the second series of the Open, 13 to the third and 8 to the fourth.

There are 16 going to the water blind in the Amateur and 11 going to the third series in the Derby.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MoJo said:


> 21 got called back to the second series of the Open, 13 to the third and 8 to the fourth.
> 
> There are 16 going to the water blind in the Amateur and 11 going to the third series in the Derby.


Moria, 

Please tell me you and Twist were one of them?! 

FOM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congratulation to RTF'er Linda Noga and "Rooster" taking the Open *BLUE*, handled by Bill Schrader!

kg


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Derby Results:

1st Crow Camps Hi-Ho Silver o- Charles & Karen Scoggin h- Paul Knutson
2nd Grindstone Rebelde Magia o- Terry Claycamp h- Paul Knutson
3rd Trumarc's Archbishop o- Steve Carr h- Ted Shih
4th Horsetooth's Scratch & Sniff o- Ron Pfister h- Adam Casto
RJ Cache la Poudre Francois o/h John Goettl
JAMs
Third Creek's De' Ja Vu o/h Lori Morgan
Third Creeks Twisted Sister o/h Moira Sheehan


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

*Congrats*

Congratulations to Linda on Rooster's Blue in the open and to Steve Karr in the derby!!!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Lainee,

Congrats to you and Bullet!

Lesa and Marty


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Big congrats to Ron Pfister, Adam and "Scratch" for their derby 4th...that is one awesome dog!
________
Marijuana


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Results posted

https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewentries.aspx?eid=1466


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratualtions Linda, Lainee and Steve Karr!!!!

Great weekend for you!!!!!

Angie


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations to Linda Noga, Danny Widner, Bill Schrader. What a great weekend! Also congrats to Ted Shih AM 4th and Derby 3rd.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

CONGRATULATIONS TO LINDA NOGA AND ROOSTER FOR THE OPEN 2ND!

CONGRATULATIONS TO LAINEE AND BULLET ON THIER QUALIFYING 4TH--FIRST QUALIFYING PLACEMENT! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!

VICKI & THE WORTH-IT GANG!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

CONGRATS LAINEE AND BULLET ON THEIR FIRST QUAL FINISH -- WAY TO GO -- YOU GUYS ARE ON YOUR WAY!!!!!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*OOOPS!*

Obviously I haven't had enough coffee this morning.

LINDA-- A HUGH APOLOGY--OPEN 1ST


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*Amateur Rugs*

I heard there were 4 Goldens in the final series of the Am.  
Is this true?


----------

